# chatroom



## aje88 (Jul 19, 2009)

hey guys can anyone help me . i want to chat but it doesnt let me. and there are 2 chatroom bottons on the top right of my screen can anyone help.


----------



## ismart (Jul 19, 2009)

The chatroom is closed for at least two weeks if i remember correctly. There were some people misbehaving there. It's up to peter, and the moderators if and when the chatroom may be reopened. Check the announcement section of the forum.


----------



## batsofchaos (Jul 19, 2009)

You posted repeatedly in that very thread, were told _in_ that thread that they were closed and may not ever open, and now that the chatroom is closed thread is closed you're posting in the other discussions thread? You need to work on your reading skills and stop spamming the board.


----------



## aje88 (Jul 19, 2009)

i dont spam


----------



## Opivy (Jul 19, 2009)

then what do you call this thread?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 19, 2009)

..


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 20, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> ROFL :lol: :lol:


This thread began with a twelve year old asking a genuine but redundant question. It was answered by Ismart in his usual helpful and courteous way. The "spammers" are those who chose to mock a child because they couldn't think of anything more useful to do. :angry:


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 20, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> This thread began with a twelve year old asking a genuine but redundant question. It was answered by Ismart in his usual helpful and courteous way. The "spammers" are those who chose to mock a child because they couldn't think of anything more useful to do. :angry:


Yeah, your right, just because he repeats the same thing I shouldn't mock him.  Sorry aje.


----------



## batsofchaos (Jul 20, 2009)

I didn't think I was particularly mocking in my post. If I didn't know for a fact that aje was aware of the announcement thread, I wouldn't have said anything, as it would have been completely fair of someone to miss. However, he posted in that thread, asked this very same question and got an answer. Exactly how patient are we supposed to be?


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 20, 2009)

batsofchaos said:


> Exactly how patient are we supposed to be?


Phil has been gifted with more than your usual amount of patience.  :lol: I'm not a patient person (obviously). And I get frustrated to no end at times by some of the things happening on the boards lately. But I do admit, maybe we shouldn't extend the frustrations caused by other very young new members, to every young new member.

Now... please excuse me while I try very hard to practice what I preach.  :blink:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 20, 2009)

batsofchaos said:


> I didn't think I was particularly mocking in my post. If I didn't know for a fact that aje was aware of the announcement thread, I wouldn't have said anything, as it would have been completely fair of someone to miss. However, he posted in that thread, asked this very same question and got an answer. Exactly how patient are we supposed to be?


It's a fact, Bats, kids can try your patience. But then, so can adults. Twice since March, adult members have seriously discussed cross breeding two different species or genera of mantis, which aside from the ignorance of insect anatomy and physiology that such a suggestion betrays, is, in my opinion, the worst thing that anyone can do in this hobby. I strongly disagreed on both occasions, but it never occured to me to suggest that the proponents were willfully ignorant (I don't think that they were) or that they should invest a few bucks in an entomology or genetics book. I find that adults are treated with a similar degree of respect on this forum but different rules seem to obtain when we adress our younger members.

I reviewed that unfortunate Chat Room thread. Aje entered at entry #30 and ended at #76. He asked when the chat room would open again at entries #36 and #76 during which time his question was not answered. It was answered 3 hours after his last post by Peter at final entry #80, which I, and I suppose Aje, missed. So in this case, I would give him the benefit of the doubt, and even if I didn't, I wouldn't mock his reading skills any more than I would those of an adult.

I must confess that I am at a loss to understand why the tiny percentage of children on this forum have recently been branded as trouble makers. Since the beginning of the year, to my knowledge, 1 member, a HS student, has been banned from the forum and one adult and two adolescents, both over sixteen and one seriously troubled child have been suspended. I think that the suspension of the child was salutary, but I remember that on at least three occasions, adults, including one administrator, I think (a Bruce Lee clip?), have done the same thing without censure. Aje has been singled out as "attacking atheism," but the insensitive attacks on both sides by by adolescent and adult Christians and non Christians in the "creationism" thread were so egregiously out of line that it was mercifully closed.

When I became clinical director of a children's psychiatric unit in Chicago, I tore down a lot of posters that said, "Kids are Special People." They are not, but they are entitled to our courtesy and forebearance.

And if that hasn't earned me a drink, I don't know what would.


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello? Bueller? http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=14650


----------



## superfreak (Jul 20, 2009)

perhaps we should limit the number of new topics a person can start in one day? i think one of the main reasons i no longer enjoy visiting the forum so much is the pile of drivel i have to sort through to find useful or intelligent posts. I think the number of reactionary comments will be greatly reduced if we can cut down on the cause. Although our young spammers will still be able to post endlessly within topics, there will only be one new topic created per day shoved into my 'avoid' pile.

though this might increase the amount of muck in topics that would otherwise have been worth reading... hmmm...

i dont know, just an idea


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2009)

superfreak said:


> perhaps we should limit the number of new topics a person can start in one day? i think one of the main reasons i no longer enjoy visiting the forum so much is the pile of drivel i have to sort through to find useful or intelligent posts. I think the number of reactionary comments will be greatly reduced if we can cut down on the cause. Although our young spammers will still be able to post endlessly within topics, there will only be one new topic created per day shoved into my 'avoid' pile.though this might increase the amount of muck in topics that would otherwise have been worth reading... hmmm...
> 
> i dont know, just an idea


We are working on a way to get rid of such stuff. It will probably be more aggressive moderating and use of the delete button. But I have found that deleting stuff tends to get people upset too.


----------

